# Fax-Spam-Verfügung gegen In-telegence bestätigt



## haudraufundschluss (11 Juli 2003)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-11.07.03-001/
http://www.steinhoefel.de/0190_fax.htm
Im Nachgang zu dem eigenartigen Interview mit In-telegence tut das richtig gut. Ob die ihre Linie jetzt überdenken werden??


----------



## technofreak (12 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die ihre Linie jetzt überdenken werden??


Noch nicht: 


> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass das Unternehmen gegen die Entscheidung Berufung am Oberlandesgericht einlegen wird. Bis ein eventuelles Berufungsverfahren abgeschlossen ist, bleibt die Verfügung aber auf jeden Fall in Kraft.


hoffen wir , daß in einem eventuellen Berufungsverfahren das OLG das Urteil bestätigt.....

tf


----------

